# Numbers close to hyper



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

I've been taking naturethroid for almost 4 wks and here are my latest labs. My lasT tsh was 1.1 a month ago. I am awaiting my RT3

TSH .008 RANGE-0.270-4.200
T4 1.27 Range 0.9-1.8

I'm guessing with those results that my T3 will be upper range. I am taking 1
grain (65mg) at 5a, and 1/2 grain at 1pm. I've been taking it 4
weeks tommorow, and since it takes 6 wks for the ft4 to catch up(or stabilize) I'm worried I may be taking too much. My gut tells me to cut back, my endo says I shouldn't be taking anything but she is also the type that focus's on TSH and doesn't believe you can have sx's with low normal free's.

I have been feeling better and could already tell NT was working by my temps, energy, minimal(and I mean minimal) aches and pains, etc.

WDYT?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah...I agree that you may be taking a bit too much. Can you ask your doctor about cutting to 1/2 grain in the morning and 1/2 grain in the afternoon?


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Octavia said:


> Yeah...I agree that you may be taking a bit too much. Can you ask your doctor about cutting to 1/2 grain in the morning and 1/2 grain in the afternoon?


That's exactly what I plan on doing tomorrow. I have been self treating and my endo isn't on board with that, BUT she will at least test my labs every 2 months, which I'm grateful for. Hopefully I won't experience any negative side effects from decreasing my dose.

Thank you for responding.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

greatdanes said:


> I've been taking naturethroid for almost 4 wks and here are my latest labs. My lasT tsh was 1.1 a month ago. I am awaiting my RT3
> 
> TSH .008 RANGE-0.270-4.200
> T4 1.27 Range 0.9-1.8
> ...


Do you have any lab and medication history you could share?

I did a search of your old posts and it appears you have switched medications recently. If you are changing from a T-4 only replacement to a heavy T-3, low T-4 medication a minimum of 6 weeks on labs should give you a good idea of what direction your labs are going. I would stick to 1 dose for awhile to help your body adjust unless you are clearly hyper or hypo.

The only tests that will tell you for sure are the FT-4 and the FT-3. TSH is useless and depending on what sort of antibody action you are having could skew the results. That is the #1 reason to never use TSH as a dosing test.

Dump the doctor that focuses on TSH, You will never be properly dosed on meds by her.

May I also suggest you order your own labs to see what your FT-3 and FT-4 are before adjusting your dose. You can get those tests and they throw in the useless TSH for free. Toal cost to you , about $85 and you will know exactly what to then tell the doctor you want to do with your dose. www.healthcheckUSA.com

If you were having anxiety on a T-4 only med, switching to a heavy T-3 medication going to likely make you feel even more.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Lovlkn said:


> Do you have any lab and medication history you could share?
> 
> I did a search of your old posts and it appears you have switched medications recently. If you are changing from a T-4 only replacement to a heavy T-3, low T-4 medication a minimum of 6 weeks on labs should give you a good idea of what direction your labs are going. I would stick to 1 dose for awhile to help your body adjust unless you are clearly hyper or hypo.
> 
> ...


The last time I was on meds was in 09 and that was methi b/c I went hyper for 3 wks, which I believe was stress related. I was only on the meds for 3 weeks and stopped when I noticed I was going hypo. That's why I'm going to lower my dose b/c hyper was no fun! My FT3 and FT4 are ALWAYS in the basement right at the cut off. I just wanted to get my numbers into the upper range and see if that would help. My main issues were memory, and achiness. My FT3 results will be back sometime next week, and that will be very telling.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I doubt you went hyper for 3 weeks and then stabilized for 3 years.

You likely have antibody involvement and my guess would be both stimulating and blocking antibodies which can give some wild lab results.

Do you have any lab history you could share? With ranges, please.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Lovlkn said:


> I doubt you went hyper for 3 weeks and then stabilized for 3 years.
> 
> You likely have antibody involvement and my guess would be both stimulating and blocking antibodies which can give some wild lab results.
> 
> Do you have any lab history you could share? With ranges, please.


You are correct! I have both graves and hashi's, hashi being the dominant one. I was told I had a thyroid storm(3 yrs ago, the time I mentioned) but after researching, I found that b/c my BP was normal and only my pulse was raised...my thyroid was being attacked, and it was thyrotoxicosis. I only have the recent labs I've listed, but going by memory my TSH is typically (last 3 yrs) 1.5 and lower, and my FREE's are always low normal. I know I've had hashi for the past 20 yrs, but wasn't officially dx until my pulse put me in the hosp.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I presented hyper- what a ride I had on anti thyroid meds.

Finally gave up after 4.5 years and had a total thyroidectomy.

I feel so much better.

How often do you get tested? I noticed when you mentioned your FT's are always in the basement when they do draw labs.

I swear by the Free's for dosing. My doc insists on running the total T4 and it isn't consistent with the FT-4 quite often.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I take Naturethroid too, but only 1 grain at 4:00 AM. My last TSH was .09 which indicated hyper, but my free's were in the low normal range. I have absolutely no hyper symptoms at all. This is the best I have felt in a very long time. 
You might want to cut back to just 1 grain and see how you feel.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

sjmjuly said:


> I take Naturethroid too, but only 1 grain at 4:00 AM. My last TSH was .09 which indicated hyper, but my free's were in the low normal range. I have absolutely no hyper symptoms at all. This is the best I have felt in a very long time.
> You might want to cut back to just 1 grain and see how you feel.


Thanks. Have you thought about splitting your dose?

I'm excited that it's working for me, but kinda scary that it worked so rapidly!! I got my FT3 results today;

FT3 4.1, RANGE 2.0-4.8

Clearly if I stayed on 90mg I would be clinically hyper in a 1-2 weeks. I decided to go ahead and decrease my dose(even before I got the ft3 results) starting today. I'm taking 1 grain split in half(which was my starting dose) and I'm seriously thinking about purchasing a lower dose. It would be too hard splitting a small pill into 3!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

greatdanes said:


> Thanks. Have you thought about splitting your dose?
> 
> I'm excited that it's working for me, but kinda scary that it worked so rapidly!! I got my FT3 results today;
> 
> ...


I worked for me really quickly as well. I have three doses: 1/4, 1/2 and 1 grain. Mainly because my naturopath only had a certain dose at one time, so I ended up with three different ones. I just take the one grain in the morning and call it good. I feel really good all day long so I haven't considered splitting. My free's were still pretty low last test. Bottom end of the normal range. It will be interesting to see where I am at my next lab.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

greatdanes said:


> I've been taking naturethroid for almost 4 wks and here are my latest labs. My lasT tsh was 1.1 a month ago. I am awaiting my RT3
> 
> TSH .008 RANGE-0.270-4.200
> T4 1.27 Range 0.9-1.8
> ...


T4 and FT4 will normally go down when taking Naturethroid and is nothing to be worried about. What counts now are your FREE T3 lab test results.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm


----------

